# Problems with ichat



## help145 (Jun 9, 2008)

Before my problem occured, ichat has worked ok most of the time. Sometimes it might not connect to the screenname. Then, there would be a message that says "Could not connect to AIM The connection could not be completed because it timed out. Try again" This message sometimes appears when I am already logged in too. Now, i can't log in at all. When I try to log in, it doesnt log in and the same message appears. I thought it was something wrong with the program, so i downloaded aim for mac. It still didn't work. After i type in my password and screename into the aim program, it just keeps saying "Looking for Service."

Thanks for helping me


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like you have a network problem. Are you sure that your traffic isn't being blocked by some kind of firewall (possibly your router). Is AIM the only thing you are unable to connect to?


----------

